# With numbers of Massachusetts homeless living in hotels up, Deval Patrick seeks to ov



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

*With numbers of Massachusetts homeless living in hotels up, Deval Patrick seeks to overhaul program*

With numbers of Massachusetts homeless living in hotels up, Deval Patrick seeks to overhaul program | masslive.com

BOSTON - Amid an alarming increase in the number of *homeless families placed in motels* this winter, Gov. *Deval L. Patrick* is seeking $38.5 million to overhaul the state's program for emergency assistance and to help move people into apartments or congregate housing.

Murray said it costs the state about $3,000 a month to put up a homeless family in a motel. Families are moved into motel rooms when shelters become full. The state expects to spend $159.3 million this fiscal year on emergency assistance for homeless families.

$159 million is about two thirds of the State Police Budget. No wonder we can't get a class.

I agree that this is an issue, but that is a fucking insane amount of money to waste


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: With numbers of Massachusetts homeless living in hotels up, Deval Patrick seeks t*

Ship them to Canada...I bet they can negotiate a special rate with Fung Wah for less than $160 mil a year!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: With numbers of Massachusetts homeless living in hotels up, Deval Patrick seeks t*



frank said:


> Ship them to Canada...I bet they can negotiate a special rate with Fung Wah for less than $160 mil a year!


They'd be under jurisdiction of an army of Provincial special constable code enforcement officers on horses.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

I love how they keep saying homeless, as if they are like the real homeless. Many of these people have $40k SUVs, game systems, and go out every night. They have boyfriends/girlfriends living with them for free. These reporters should do a ride along during motel checks and MV enforcement near the motels. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------

